# weird new invert found in tank



## junco (Sep 8, 2006)

On my front glass today I spied 4 or 5 invertebrates. I don't know what they were... but you could say they looked like a white snail with no shell and a flat body. Moved around a little faster than a snail too.

I couldn't think of the name... but what are these little worms that if you cut them in half they grow two new heads and continue on their way? They looked like that! Although I thought those were microscopic. What am I thinking of? 

Anyway I got scared, thinking they were some sort of parasite and quickly wiped them off with a paper towel. There may be others in the tank but I couldn't see any.

What was I looking at and how did it get in my tank?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Flatworms will grow into two when split in half or two heads if the head is split. This is most than likely what your seeing on the glass. I would assume they got into the tank on live plants or live foods.


----------



## junco (Sep 8, 2006)

nothing to worry about then? they are harmless?


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

odds are they are harmless. You may even see your fish eat them. I have worms that came in on some plants and my fish love them. Its a great source of live food for me since my wife won't let me grow any in the house.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Freshwater limpet. I have them in all my invert tanks but never in the fish tanks. I guess the fish must like to eat them.

They are basically a "snail" with a flattened saucer-like shell.


----------



## junco (Sep 8, 2006)

I suppose it could have been that.. but the shape was very similar to this:

Planaria or Flatworm

I guess they may have been planaria, just never heard of that in the aquarium before.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

junco said:


> Moved around a little faster than a snail too.


Probably not a limpet if this is true. There are probably some aquarium plants that grow faster than a limpet can crawl.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

junco said:


> I suppose it could have been that.. but the shape was very similar to this:
> 
> Planaria or Flatworm
> 
> I guess they may have been planaria, just never heard of that in the aquarium before.


I have seen one on my tank once right on the front of the glass it was more oval or football shaped and it was like it had ribs (not literally) or lines running across its very transparent body


----------

